# What will you do differently in the future?



## Motic (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am the victim of a WAW and am in the process of getting a dissolution. I have been reading so many new posts recently from other guys who are in the exact same situation with their wives. It is astounding how the WAW's behavior is almost always the same. I wanted to start a thread so that some of the more experienced survivors of the WAW could post about things they have changed or done differently in pursuing new relationships. Hopefully this will help us in the future.

I will start with my list below:

1. I will be aware of the red flags that I notice during the dating process.

2. I not give up on my hobbies, interests, or friends during a relationship.

3. I will be more aware of my needs instead of always worrying about hers and essentially becoming a classic nice guy.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

1. I won't date for a long time.
2. I will pay close attention to how he handles stress and resolves conflicts.
3. I will avoid Mr. Nice Guys
4. I will look for confidence and self assurance
5. I will look for a man whose from a good family
6. I will make sure he and I laugh together a lot.
7. I will not settle or date anyone who doesn't meet my criteria.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I will let my lady know how much I love her, how beautiful she is and how much I enjoy having her in my life, EVERYDAY.

Stretch


----------

